# Anyone buy from www.lovelonglong.com?



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

The clothing looks cute, but I'm not sure if the condition if good or if they're good with their orders... anyone buy anything from them? Good or bad?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.lovelonglong.com/index.php

I've never heard of them, but their prices sure are cheap......and those are retail prices?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I've heard the quality is hit and miss. Sometimes you'll get something nice and the next it will be just awful. I also heard that if they're out of something they'll just send something similar instead.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Looking over the web site doesn't give me a "good" feeling. 

Good luck,

Melanie


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

> http://www.lovelonglong.com/index.php
> 
> I've never heard of them, but their prices sure are cheap......and those are retail prices?
> 
> ...


 Yeah, the prices are... persuasive...



> Looking over the web site doesn't give me a "good" feeling.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Melanie[/B]


 Yeah, I got that same feeling... that's why I thought to first ask on SM- I don't like the idea of hit or miss... prices are very... lovvvvely... (googley eyes) ... but it sounds a bit too good to be true...


----------

